# Folding Camp table



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

This portable little table was inspired by a similar table made by my wife's grandfather. He based his design off of those old plastic TV tables from the 70's. It stands 16 1/2" tall which is perfect height for our lawn chairs. The top measures 14" by 10". Nice and narrow so you don't take up too much room around the campfire. Cherry for the top and side rails. Maple for the legs. The hardware was a challenge. I ended up using brass Hillman furniture bolts. The screw portion was a bit too long and the shoulder portion not long enough. Had to cut a bushing to lengthen the collar and shorten the screws. Made a nice solid supported moving joint for the scissor legs in the end. Finish is 7 coats of shellac followed by several coats of wipe on poly, steel wool and wax.


----------



## oldprinter1468 (Dec 29, 2019)

Looks way too nice for camping.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

That is one nice looking table ,nice clean look (LIKE)


----------



## WoodFrog (Mar 28, 2020)

Super nice workmanship, I agree that it is almost too nice for the around the campfire! I like your choice of woods and finish.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Very nice...


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

very nice. Like the design.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Very nice and I like the choice of woods. I have been using a fair amount of soft maple and really like that wood. The cabinets I made for the pantry I used soft maple for the door frames and panels.


----------



## MikeLarue (Dec 4, 2020)

Great creation of artwork! Classic never gets old.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice! Beautiful crisp, clean look.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice looking table. I do like the use of contrasting woods.

That would be a great project for a beginner handtool user to make. It would give them some easy to work on while learning handtool techniques.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I swear I got bit by a skeeter just looking at it!  Perfect for the campground and anywhere you have lawn chairs. Now if that was built in the 70's at my house my mom would have had it covered in plastic like she did the sofa. That's how nice that table is.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very nice. I have one, my dad made years ago but his folds a bit different.


----------

